# How much time do you spend staring at your v?



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been debating with myself on if I should post this or not ... and finally I figured why not ... I may not be alone?

My male V Rio is 15 months old now and I still find myself staring at his pretty face in wonder and amazement. So I decided to calculate how much time I will spend (in my and his life) just staring at his mug ... it's not scientific ... but here are my findings:

Average minutes per day I spend staring at him = 5
Number of minutes per week = 35
Number of minutes per month = 140
Number of minutes per year = 1680
Number of minutes over avg lifespan of V (aprox 12 yrs) = 20,160 *or* 336 hours *or* 14 days!!!!!!

wow


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

you sir, are not alone.
But I am too lazy and tired right now to figure mine out.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

maybe 10 minutes a week :-\


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

How could you help it. You have to stare them.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes, I think that we can all be in agreement that these dogs are just adorable and delightful to have around!!! ;D


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

you should ask me how much i hug and kiss them, they avoid me i do it so much, they're so CUTE!!!!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Ditto, hugging, kissing and staring. She's adorable (now 6 months).

P.S. she gives great vizsla hugs (I've read about them on the internet so apparently it's a breed thing, she drapes her paw around the back of your neck).


----------



## Les (Nov 16, 2009)

Because we have Jenson our 11 week old Viz and our 2 yr old cocker, I find myself staring at them in amazement when they are finally sleeping, I count every second of peace and quiet I have until the next bout of craziness.


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

OMG I could stare at Hobie all freaking day and I could turn on the lights when we're in bed because I swear she's even more precious when she's been sleeping. More embarrassing, I've actually contemplated counting the number of kisses I give her per day. :-*
So no, you're not alone!!!


----------



## Ruby (Oct 15, 2009)

This made me laugh so much!
It's true, we must all be terribly strange. I must stare at Ruby at least 30mins a day! I'm constantly watching her and my husband must get so sick of me saying ''awww look at her.......oooops you missed it!!!''
and my friends just don't get my complete obsession with her or find all her 'V quirks' nearly as funny or endearing as I do!


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

yep sounds like we' ve all got it bad!!!! i could eat purdey sometimes -she's so god **** cute! all day hugs and kisses and stares and hugs and kisses and stares you get the picture... i've prob got more photo's of Purdey on my phone than the kids!!! is that wrong???


----------



## Jacobite (Nov 8, 2008)

Aye ,Tried that tonight while Bruce was sleeping ,awwww cute,and Cally sneaked up and started drinking my beer .  Don't trust them.


----------

